# Secret meeting with the Flex Engineers!



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Secret meeting with the Flex Engineers!*

Upon our arrival on Thursday afternoon, we were welcomed to the Flex Corporate Offices and then introduced to most of management and key personal.










Antique Flex angle head buffer in the lobby... 









After introductions we had what I think was one of the best parts of our trip and that was a chance to meet with and discuss power tools with the Flex Engineers. Sorry but no pictures of the actual meeting as it was private but here's the skinny... both Nick and I had a chance to talk one-on-one with all the top engineers at Flex including *Dirk Rock*, the engineer behind the Flex PE14

This was our opportunity to share our thoughts about tool design and the direction and needs of both the enthusiast and professional markets. It was truly an honor to sit and discuss tools and technology with the Flex engineers. I brought along two Brinkmann Swirl Finder Lights and gave one to Dirk since his job includes testing the paint polishing tools on painted hood panels in the training room.

Sorry but I can't share what we discussed nor any pictures of Nick and I with the engineers, but here's the meeting room...


















A sample of some of the different types of tools Flex manufactures for different industries besides paint polishing.


















Fun shot of a Flex mouse pad!









It was a great meeting and we wish we could share what we discussed but alas we we're sworn to secrecy...


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Darn you....:lol:

It will all come out in time...:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Sounds like a great trip Mike


----------

